# Hike to Granville Gorge This Sunday



## skizilla (Jul 22, 2010)

I am Paxton I am with the AMC Berkshire chapter and am leading a hike to the granville gorge on Sunday.  If anyone is interested the hike is about 5 miles and 3 hrs long.  It will be 10 am sunday morning.  Email me for meet up location.  pberardy@yahoo.com


----------

